# First morels of the season



## shroomdoggiedog (Dec 6, 2012)

Well has anyone seen a dated pic this year for Ohio? I know that i have not. Went to my money spot to hope to find one in March. Well lets just say it will b a week or 2 b 4 any are found in my area. The woods are starting to show some life. The weather is looking good for us all. Man last year was a tough one had to hunt really hard. By this time last year i was finding mature yellows that had been up for weeks. Hope everyone has a good spring and that the shrooms will be every were.Good luck to all and happy hunting..P.S leave your rakes at home and b patient.


----------



## hippiemike75 (Nov 17, 2012)

Scoped out a couple of my honey holes today. No luck but i did come across one false morel. The woods are definitely starting to come to life though...


----------



## fbm821 (Mar 26, 2013)

scoped out mine and nothing a buddy of mine did find one about the size of a dime


----------



## shroom hunting hippy (Mar 4, 2013)

Heard there were blacks being found in southern ohio, but not pictures or dates.


----------



## halffree (Mar 27, 2013)

hocking co. blacks found april 5th and New Paris ohio posted on morelmushroomhunting.net


----------

